# My first C-section



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

2 Weeks ago I did my first C-section on a Shih-tzu (only one puppy). That was one big baby boy! I just got the pics today. I hope to take pictures of the pup next time he comes in. He came in last week and he is HUGE! but there was too much going on and we didnt get pics.

Its a Boy!
[attachment=13790:attachment]

Mom and baby:
[attachment=13789:attachment]

Dr Jaimie and Baby:
[attachment=13788:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mom and babies were certainly in safe, loving hands.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, Dr. Jamie, you look sooo happy in that pic!!! Congratulations on yet another feat well done!! Thank God that mom and baby were in your hands!!

Marie & (Yay, Dr. Jamie!!) Pacino


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great looking baby and midwife!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well done Jaimie! Wow that is a big baby !


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that's so cute







congratulations on your first c-section. I hope you take a picture of every puppy you deliver







better setup your photo studio right there soon


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Great job! and the mommy looks fine







do you know what the baby was mixed with to be so big?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.... adorable! Thanks for sharing Jaimie!! Good Job!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

When I saw the title, I thought to myself, wow I didn't know Jaimie was pregnant









I thought it strange you were going to post pics of your c-section









Congrats Jaimie














You are quite Awesome


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!! I love shih tzus, and this baby has beautiful markings


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

aww what a cute baby!!! awsome job Jamie!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh what fabulous pictures... just the sweetest. You look so cute and happy!! I have never seen a newborn pup with a person in the picture, so I had no frame of reference regarding size. I had nooooo idea they were that small... OMG... totally teeny tiny!! Thank you so much for sharing that great experience with us!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Oh what fabulous pictures... just the sweetest. You look so cute and happy!! I have never seen a newborn pup with a person in the picture, so I had no frame of reference regarding size. I had nooooo idea they were that small... OMG... totally teeny tiny!! Thank you so much for sharing that great experience with us!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pup is still a lot larger than the average Maltese. I'm accustomed to three to five ounce pups.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this was a pure bred supposedly.....dad was larger though. the first time i saw mom when she was preggy the owner said they were around same size...then when i needed to do c-section i asked owner again and she said dad was 2lbs larger







luckily mom is spayed now..and u think that baby was big then, he was 4xs bigger when i saw him at 2weeks old


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

That's amazing - I've never seen such a young 'un. He seems to be suckling - how soon after the 'section was that?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those shih tzu babies are bigger because shih tzus are much bigger boned than maltese and broader skulls, making birthing difficult. I believe the c section rate is high in shih tzus. It looks like a pretty baby, Jaimie. Congrats on your first section!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265690
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! Smaller than _that_! Whoa... I just can't imagine!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Jaimie thanks so much sharing the pics with us!







Congrats on the C-Section! Great job!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

he is so sweet ,i used to breed shitzus / hope mums well,good luck jo


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, wow!!! What a precious little guy.







Thank you for showing us! I love Shih Tzus, they are such sweethearts--the ones I know, anyway.







Congrats on the successful C-section!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jaimie congrats. the puppy is adorable. I love the picture of you and the puppy, you have to make a album so you can remember the firsts.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Dr. Jaimie on your first C section, now we all know that little mom and baby were is good hands. That's a lovely picture of you holding the little one Jaimie








He is a real little cutie too







His mom looks happy and content, she is rather cute too


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

How cute is that! Jaimie, thanks for sharing those pics, you did a great job, as always!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww a teeny tiny baby







what a wonderful experience


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Way to go Jaimie, What a cute little pup.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

If one of my animals needed surgery, I can't think of anyone I would rather have do it. You're the best Dr. Jaimie.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dr Jaimie, THAT is one big boy? Nope, let me tell you about one big boy... my second son, 9 pounds 15 ounces at birth and my doctor had the NERVE to tell me "look through the window of pain" I very calmly told him I was going to kick him THROUGH that window then he would be in pain.

hehehee cute photos, thank you for sharing them with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

OMG.....what an awesome experience. Good for you.....looks like you did a great job. That baby sure looks teenie tiny in your hands.











> Dr Jaimie, THAT is one big boy? Nope, let me tell you about one big boy... my second son, 9 pounds 15 ounces at birth[/B]


My 2nd son was 10lbs 12oz and he was a week early....talk about a load to carry around.







And yes he too was a C-Section.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

woohoo! congrats on your first c-section!







you did a great job!!








i love that picture of you, you look so happy and proud.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

<span style="color:#990000">Awww....what a cute boy he is!







</span>


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Puppy is soo cute. Congratulations.

And yes my human son was big. 7 pounds, 9 ounces and he was 31 days early. Plus I gave birth to him in an elevator!! Admitting nurse didn't believe me when I told her he was coming. I was in a wheelchair, with no pain medication, no nurse or doctor. Just me and someone pushing my wheelchair up to 3rd floor maternity. Hope that taught them to listen to woman when we say the baby is coming now!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I thought it strange you were going to post pics of your c-section[/B]


Besides... pictures like that would have to go in the "Everything Else" section...











Great looking pup!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great Job Dr. Jaimee, congratulations. Thanks for sharing the pictures.









Lynda


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> OMG.....what an awesome experience. Good for you.....looks like you did a great job. That baby sure looks teenie tiny in your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Dr Jaimie, THAT is one big boy? Nope, let me tell you about one big boy... my second son, 9 pounds 15 ounces at birth[/B]


My 2nd son was 10lbs 12oz and he was a week early....talk about a load to carry around.







And yes he too was a C-Section.
[/B][/QUOTE]


My second son was 10 lbs. 2 oz. and he WASN'T C-section!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265864
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 2nd son was 10lbs 12oz and he was a week early....talk about a load to carry around.







And yes he too was a C-Section.
[/B][/QUOTE]


My second son was 10 lbs. 2 oz. and he WASN'T C-section!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


OUCH!!

My husband weighed the same as my son....10lbs 12oz.....and he too was born natrually....YIKES.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love the photos too! Jaimie, you look so happy. I guess it's moments like those that help you get through the ones like last week.......


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jaimie, your love and devotion to your job just jumps out of that picture. It's really a great one of you and the pup.









We want Dr. Jaimie clones all over the world.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jamie,







What a wonderful experience it must have been to bring that little pup into the world!! In fact your expression say it all! ( I thik they should name the pup after you..maybe Jamey for a little boy? )


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Jamie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hah i think they named him bubba or something..i was calling him Chunk










and as for who has the biggest baby......if u think about it as percent of body mass this little guy was around 10% of moms weight...i think the shih tzu wins


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> When I saw the title, I thought to myself, wow I didn't know Jaimie was pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO i thought the SAME THING! and then i got mad that you didnt share that news with us until now LOL











> My second son was 10 lbs. 2 oz. and he WASN'T C-section!!!![/B]










eeeek! as i go run and make sure i have enough to take 2-3 of those darned pills each day until well after menopause.... eeeek!!! that's enough to make a girl "just say no!"
















ann marie and the "uh uh, i don't want no stinkin skin siblings! but i want a FURRY LITTLE BROTHER! where is my furry little brother?!?!?!??!" buttercup


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265680
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good one







Joe may need to open a "C" section


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265919
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















as a sub-forum of picture posts...so we can C all of the pics...


okay sometimes things are only funny in my head....


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

2 Weeks ago I did my first C-section on a Shih-tzu (only one puppy). That was one big baby boy! I just got the pics today. I hope to take pictures of the pup next time he comes in. He came in last week and he is HUGE! but there was too much going on and we didnt get pics.

Its a Boy!

Mom and baby:

Dr Jaimie and Baby:


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh, look at that. Congrats to you and to new mommy! Great job!! Great pics, thanks for sharing. The topic through me off too but it certainly got everyone's attention.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He's a cutie-and so is the mom!!!








You did a great job!


----------

